
Show HN: Grid – Multiplayer Creative Workspace - joshleong
http://www.buildwithgrid.com/
======
austinjp
I've looked at the site (on mobile), read all the comments on this thread, and
still have absolutely no idea what this is.

Seriously, wtf is it with sites that do not state front-and-centre what the
damn product is?

~~~
stephenr
I _think_ its sort of like a shared/live (with collaborators) 'white board'
type thing - kind of like if OmniGraffle/<insert your favourite
wireframing/graphical mockup tool here> had realtime collaboration built-in...
I think?

I tried something like this a while ago (don't remember the app name) with a
(then) business partner. It was pretty terrible honestly - laggy, and work
done on a retina screen went haywire on non-retina and vice-versa.

I like the _idea_ (I'm not a designer but sometimes drawing is easier than
explaining/writing, even for technical/non-visual things) but without any
information to suggest it's purely p2p, or some way to self-host the backend,
I'm not interested enough to dig further.

------
mikeknoop
I've been watching Josh iterate and build Grid over the last 2-3 years.

If I recall, Josh originally worked at Microsoft on the Excel team, and has a
deep understanding of how tools can be construed into other use cases like
project management and organization.

I bet it feels great to finally get this out the door and am looking forward
to trying it.

------
partisan
I'm a little bit spaced out right now, but I have no clue what it does after
watching the video.

~~~
pmontra
Yes, impossible to say what it is about.

The animations below the video are a little more helpful. Apparently you can
import images from a number of sources and arrange them into categories.

But why they write "multi-player system"? Is is a game or a design tool?

~~~
joshleong
I think I just preferred multiplayer over collaborative as a term, risking the
misunderstanding. It's a design tool, it doesn't have a game-loop, but it is
built on a game engine, and was intended to be more physical and provide more
tangible feedback similar to games.

------
nornagon
I want to like this, but I have no idea what it is.

------
kevindeasis
The site looks neat.

I get the concept. It seems very useful.

At first glance, I couldn't actually get it (I didn't know what it is suppose
to do). I asked some of my friends by looking at the landing page, if they got
it at first glance. They didn't as well.

------
CaptSpify
Maybe I'm not following, but isn't this just a Tiling window Manager?

------
jjoe
It's polished but this is an app looking for a problem to solve. Unfortunately
by the time the problem space is discovered and understood, someone else will
have developed something slightly better and more focused.

It looks like you're making its application so broad that you're hurting your
chances. Unless you pick one problem, that exists right now, to solve I'm
suspecting this isn't going to be a hit.

------
stroebjo
There is a lot of movement on the initial viewport: fullscreen background
video, changing text to the left and the demo video. I found it a little hard
to actually focus on any of those.

The about page made it more clear to me, what it actually is:
[http://www.buildwithgrid.com/about](http://www.buildwithgrid.com/about) [has
autoplay audio/video]

~~~
nacs
Super light grey text (almost white) on a white background. How are people
supposed to read that.

[http://i.imgur.com/J3qPrjV.png](http://i.imgur.com/J3qPrjV.png)

------
donutdan4114
The dancing robots are awesome.

------
Numberwang
Were do I register to try it?

------
dang
We changed the URL from
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/grid-3](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/grid-3)
to the actual site.

~~~
joshleong
Thanks Dan

